# Anyone help with a cutting meal plan



## PokerGenius (Feb 22, 2008)

Done good on the diet so far but looking to give it an extra kick so I'm doing all I can. Lost around 11lbs in 5 weeks, first month I wasn't even dieting but just eating hi fibre foods.

Using Lipo6x and doing 3 x cardio pre breakfast per week and one big cardio session (2hr badminton session yesterday). As I'm not hitting enough protein every day I ordered some whey protein which should be here shortly.

Current diet revolves around Wholemeal pasta, brown rice, chikcen, turkey, yoghurts, porridge, all bran, grannary bread, beans, cheese, tommys, onion, lettuce, omelets, spices, dried fruit, breakfast bars and decaf espress as long as I'm on the Lipo.

I don't want to loose the high fibre side of it if possible.

Typical day

wake - lippo6 (then cardio)

breaky - one of All bran, porridge or omelet

pre lunch - yoghurt/dried fruit or breakfast bar

lunch - grannary bread

Lippo x 2 30 mins before food

Dinner (WM Pasta/brown rice and chicken/turkey in a tommy sauce with spice and veg/salad ) (beans on grannary bread with spices) (soup with bread)

All bran or cereal before bed

So given the foods I eat anyone tweak my plan. Any other good foods I should add into the diet? As I eat pasta or rice once every 3 days or so I struggle for a good side for meat, which is probs why I don't eat as much chicken. Anyone got a good food stuff filler to add with meals?? Which place would be best to hit the protein powder?


----------



## Merouria (Sep 16, 2007)

Whey protein is best used after excercise, whether that be a sport like badminton or cardio it still helps. I would definatley have a whey protein shake after that 2hr badminton session!


----------



## Harry1436114491 (Oct 8, 2003)

That diet is terrible the only reason you are losing weight is because there is nothing there, you will also be losing LBM on that diet. Basically you are eating 3 meals a day with some small snacks.

You need 6-8 meals a day with a good mix of Carbs, Fats and Protein. You can cycle your carbs to lose weight or look at other diets on here.

You really need to try and look at getting your protein from good sources like meats, chicken or eggs and not rely on the protein powder you have on order. That should be used as a suppliment.

Have a read of some of the sticky's Pscarb has a good one about cutting diets.


----------



## leveret (Jun 13, 2007)

I'm currently cutting and my diet is as follow

Wake up - 45-60mins cardio (350 - 400 calories burnt according to machine)

Meal 1 - Fruit x 2 and toast x2 with peanut butter

Lunch - Tuna sandwich and Fruit drink of water / coffee

Dinner - A proper meal (watever they make me)

Before bed - 3 eggs and 2 or 3 slices of toast

On training days I also have a post workout protein shake or 3 eggs (depending on how i feel). I also have cereal with high fibre once every few days. If i feel particularly hungry between meals i'll eat a peanut butter sandwich and some fruit.

I drink water and coffee through the day.

That diet isn't perfect but its helping me burn off fat at a decent rate. I'm sticking to it (or close to it) for 3 weeks to see how it goes. I'm currently 1 week in and feeling fine.


----------



## Jock (Apr 8, 2003)

Agree with Harry your diet needs a lot of work, there is a complete lack of protein so you are probably losing muscle as well as fat, don't really on whey as a protein source, it should 'supplement' your intake, not replace it.


----------



## PokerGenius (Feb 22, 2008)

Am I right in thinking....

So my protein needs being Weight in kg x 0.8 gm/kg = protein gm.

http://exercise.about.com/cs/nutrition/a/protein_2.htm

http://www.johnberardi.com/articles/nutrition/proprejudice.htm

I work it as being around 77g protein per day (give or take a few) which is about 2 chicken breasts. Was thinking 1 protein shake would count for half that leaving me only needing 40g of protein from rest of the diet which is more do-able with the prot shake at some stage of the day.

Take todays eat

Wake 13:00 (i work nights)

No cardio this morning, resting from badminton yesterday

13:30 Breaky - All bran and milk (14g Protien)

16:00 - Bio Yoghurt 400ml (20g prot) plus 6 slices ham (9.6g prot)

Thats 43.6g protein and not even had lunch yet. Beans on toast at work plus cereal before bed. Throw a prot shake into this and I'm hitting the 77gs.

Or is my newbieness throwing me way off base??


----------



## JawD (Sep 15, 2004)

Not enough protein imo. Id be basing it on 1.5g not 0.8g.

If you say 77g at 0.8 then Ill assume you are 96kg. In which case, Id be thinking around 144g Protein over 6 meals or around 24g per meal.

If you are counting cals thats 576cal of protein per day (96 per meal).


----------



## Jock (Apr 8, 2003)

I think your reading too much into those articles mate, there is far more evidence to support the fact that individuals who participate in intense weight training need at least 1g of protein per pound of bodyweight and in my experience anything up to 1.8g-2.0g is required (depending on your LBM obviously).

http://www.leehayward.com/protein_part2.htm

Having said that more is not always better and you will have to find an amout that suits you, there is a point where any excess you eat will be stored as fat but when cutting you can monitor your results and adjust your diet accordingly.

Last year I was eating around 350g protein a day and losing nicely until I hit a sticking point, I simply dropped a bit of protein and hey presto I was losing again.


----------



## PokerGenius (Feb 22, 2008)

thanks so far Merouria, harry, liam, jock and JawD.

Article was a good read, something I've done loads of in the last few days. It's like A level biology all over again, only seems more interesting and relevant this time round.

Guess it's time to re think the protein intake. I thought 77g was my protein bench mark but thats now double! Roughly 4 chicken breasts EVERY day. Man this could get tough.

Now at work for the night and will be here until the 8amso can't cook food. Still have a little to eat from what I brought in but this will be Todays complete food log;

1 entire pack of ham 200g.

Protein: 32.6g , 200 cals, 2g of carbs, 6.8g of fat

6 slice granary bread

107.4 carbs

540 cals

22g of protein

Bio Yoghurt 400ml

64g Carbs

400 cals

10.8g of fat

20g prot

All bran and milk (14g Protien)

Breakfast bar - 2g prot, 25 cals, 28g carbs

plus a little something before bed. Even with protein powder I still need much more in the diet.

Todays

90.6g of protein (50g short)


----------



## Reesy (Jan 6, 2008)

Instead of the pack of ham why not go for chicken breast instead. You don't even need to cook raw fillets or anything just buy the ready-to-eat skinless breasts. For the same amount of ham (200g) you could easily get at least 60-70g of protein in one meal. The protein count stacks up easily if you think of it that way.


----------



## warren (Jun 16, 2008)

i have heard alot of good things about a no carb diet and then ease it into carb cycling, just upp the protien and fats

i think due to te fact the protien intake is so high there is max muscle mass kept whilst te fat intake allows fat to be burnt as feul


----------



## GetBigOrDieTryn (Jan 23, 2009)

JawD said:


> Not enough protein imo. Id be basing it on 1.5g not 0.8g.
> 
> If you say 77g at 0.8 then Ill assume you are 96kg. In which case, Id be thinking around 144g Protein over 6 meals or around 24g per meal.
> 
> If you are counting cals thats 576cal of protein per day (96 per meal).


Sorry to go off topic..

So i weigh 130kg / 290lb

so do i 130kg x 1.5g = 195G daily protein requirement

or

290lb x 1.5g = 435g daily protein requirement?


----------



## Guest (Jul 14, 2010)

OK right - these calculations are a little off IMO.

For cutting you ought to be taking in 1-1.5x your LEAN body mass, not total body mass.

I only have 1 x LBM, 1.5 is too much for me when cutting.


----------

